# Krita and Wacom setup?



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I want to like Krita but I'm having trouble setting it up to work with my touchring. Any ideas?


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

torrent photoshop = become pro


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

says linux but its keyboard controls anyway no?


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

here is the shortcuts from krita :

https://colorathis.wordpress.com/2014/02/20/krita-2-8-shortcuts-cheatsheet/


----------

